# Fantail Question



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

The following link has a picture of an Idian Fantail, what price would you price it as?

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou.../lst?&.dir=/Charlie%27s+Roost&.src=gr&.view=t


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think the link is working.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

birdlover000 said:


> The following link has a picture of an Idian Fantail, what price would you price it as?


That is the yahoo sign in screen, and we can't enter that.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Opps! lol


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Yellow or Red ribbiontail Indain Fantail. If I were buying that bird I would pay $30. to $50. Nice example of a ribbiontail. Looks young or like a hen.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank You......


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*get it*

Are you getting to get it or sell it?


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Someone I knew was wondering how much it would be worth, not sure if it was for sale...wish I could have it..


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Me*

too! They are just so beautiful.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm hoping my dad will let me get either a fantail pair or an Old German Owl pair...


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hoping*

You get a pair of birds.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## tatts (Nov 9, 2005)

*colour of the babies*

I have a pair of fantails,one is a blue bar pied and the hen is a dark checker pied,Now thier babies are blue bar pied and the other is a saddle back black and white . how is this? Tatts


----------



## Fantail (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fantails*

Hi,
It appears that your parent birds carry saddle. The gene for the saddle marking is recessive, so can be carried but not shown on the parent bird. The black would come from the fact that the dark check hen is spread which on blue produces black. You may get solid black youngsters also, and the possiblity of whites, blues and ?? I call them "Christmas Matings" as you never know what color will come out of an egg!!!
Enjoy them!
Ken


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

birdlover000 said:


> I'm hoping my dad will let me get either a fantail pair or an Old German Owl pair...




I would get the Fantail pair.Owls have a shorter beak then most birds so if you plan to breed from them.It would be hard for them to get the babies feed.But if you dont plan on breeding them then you could get them.Also I cant really say what I would pay for the bird.I guess it depends on how bad you really want it and the quility of it(if your going to show it).Also I dont raise Indian fantails.I raise American fantails.Much smaller so they dont eat alot of feed !


----------

